# Hip Gear Wireless Controller



## Suterflash (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone have instructions or know if you can reset a Hip Gear Wireless Controller, (Model LM575)? Mine don't seem to work correctly for some games while it works fine for others. Some have talked about macros being turned on? How can I turn them off, just in case this is my problem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lisauk (Aug 15, 2004)

What is the Hip Gear wireless controller I have a MADCAZ wireless controller and it works fine with all my games so far.


----------



## emanym (Mar 2, 2006)

i Also have a hip gear ps2 lm525 i baught it with out the book and think it needs to be programed and i dont know how to get it to work and i hate macor so i want to be sure it is turned of or at default


----------



## DARK NAOS (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hip Gear Wireless Controller, (Model LM575)?*

Same Problem


----------



## chalwaah (Apr 13, 2006)

Greetings.........i'm Having A Similar Problem With The Hip Gear Ps2 Wireless Controller. I Seem To Have Misplaced The Manual And Don't Know How To Make Them Work...


----------



## chalwaah (Apr 13, 2006)

[LET JAH RISE AND HIS ENEMIES BE SCATTERED]Greetings.........i'm Having A Similar Problem With The Hip Gear Ps2 Wireless Controller. I Seem To Have Misplaced The Manual And Don't Know How To Make Them Work...[/QUOTE]


----------



## apeman247 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Any answer yet...*

I have the same problem. Any answers yet?


----------



## thaggenmiller2 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Owner's Manual*

Here it is at http://www.geocities.com/thaggenmiller2/PS2_cont.pdf


----------



## plugnpray (Jul 10, 2006)

*User Manual for Hip Gear for Xbox*

Hello, 
I have a new Hip Gear LM 575 for Xbox. My son trashed the user manual. When I try to connect the Receiver's LED just keeps blinking. Can anyone point me to a link for the User manual.

Alternatively, what is the sequence to initiate a 'Force Connect' ?

Thanks


----------



## ruben79 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I have the same problem, got an xbox with this controller and no instructions.
Company web site not available anymore.
Somebody can share the Force Connect instructions for the Xbox controller??? Model LM576...

Thanks in advanced:grin:


----------



## snapz12 (Jun 28, 2009)

here's the instructions.
1) with console off, replace battery in controller
2) plug in wireless receiver into controller port and turn on ps2
3) press the connect button on wireless receiver, and then push the start or select button on your controller.
4) insert game and go.

share this thread. A lot of people have this problem. I just found my directions because I moved and they were lost for 3 years. ray:


----------

